# Pole Mount, choosing the right length.



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking for opinions from anyone having any experience with pole mounts. Specifically in choosing a good length to have the camera down the pole. How long is ideal for self shooting?

I have turned an old skill pole into a mount for my camera, but I'm wondering how long it should be to be able to capture something more than my upper body. A lot that I've seen just show the rider's chest and head, but there are a few that do capture the movement of the entire body/snowboard, which is what I'm interested in.

I've tested it at home, but testing on a flat surface is not true to what it would necessarily look like on a steeper pitch. I like to cut off any excess to reduce what I'd be carrying on.

Any opinions on this would be appreciated. 

thank you,


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

It really depends on the focal length of the camera lens - are you using a 172* fisheye like a GoPro?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

telescoping... many lengths.


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

A contour, but yes, I'll probably shoot most of the time in 720p, which is the 170 deg angle.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine is 1.4m from end of handle to the camera and gives shots like this


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

Not that it'd make much difference, but out of curiosity, how tall are you?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

6 foot 3 .


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Telescoping ones are great, especially if you're shooting trees where having a long pole is detrimental to riding. Also keep in mind the longer the pole you have, the more awkward it is to ride with it (it screws up your natural balance).


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

BAM! i use this one.. 18" to 6ft.. you pick.. 
Amazon.com: Dolica WT-1003 67-Inch Lightweight Monopod: Camera & Photo


----------

